# Saturday Watch Thread



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like I'd better start the thread then







Going with this Seiko today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Royal Navy by Orfina, Marine Fliegeruhr with Unitas calibre 6497 manual wind movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This so far....

*Mido Multifort Ocean Star, Model M8823.4.38.8, ETA cal2824-2 25 Jewels*










BTW John I`m glad you`ve decided what the Orfina is









Personally I think it`s cool whatever it`s called


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Oris today for me.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko Saturday for me, DC57:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Amphibia for me today










Regards

Mark


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT17 on a brown crocodile strap this morning:


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Looks like I'd better start the thread then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that phil l, is it a vintage model or one of the more recent re-editions?

Black Tuna SBBN011 for me on a 24mm black leather strap....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Derek







it's an 1970's all original 7006 that's seems to have been well looked after


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Russ said:


> Oris today for me.


Nice Russ! I have a quiet hankering for one of those...brilliant value for money too aren't they?

I tried to change today, but it is still this one. Seems to be stuck on my wrist at the moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Added this before going coming to work...

*Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Seiko for me today.










Regards

jacob


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Double header for me today, startd out with this:










Then saw the day out with this:










Phil, that 7006 is great, I had the black dialed version and (like a fool) sold it.

Thanks

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

1980's Speedy Pro


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one is special to me... kindly sent to me by *foztex*!!! Although it wasn't running and needed some tlc, it's now in great shape and running smooth. A big *THANK YOU * to Andy for this one, and also to the RLT Forum for providing this very special place for watchnuts like us...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

makky said:


>


That is such a cool watch


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

1910's Zenith. Enamel dial is mint just the bevel on the glass makes the lines look broken. Chunky little piece.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

knuteols said:


> This one is special to me... kindly sent to me by *foztex*!!! Although it wasn't running and needed some tlc, it's now in great shape and running smooth. A big *THANK YOU * to Andy for this one, and also to the RLT Forum for providing this very special place for watchnuts like us...


Fantastic Knut, I spotted it on the usual place with an hour to go and no takers so went for it. It arrived non-working and minus the second hand. I wanted to see it in its former glory and was torn between PG and Knut as new homes but PG (sorry mate you're too lucky) seemed to be ahead in the bezel stakes, so after 2 months cogitation off it went to Norway.

I am absolutely made up that its found a good home and has been sorted so well, wear it in good health mate.

In honour of this fine occasion I shall be sporting this natty wee number.



















have a great weekend all

andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

foztex said:


> PG (sorry mate you're too lucky) seemed to be ahead in the bezel stakes,


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

foztex said:


> ...
> 
> In honour of this fine occasion I shall be sporting this natty wee number.
> 
> ...


Now thats the nearest I've seen to a timex I had as a kid; the basic version was Â£4, the one with a red second hand was Â£5 and the one with the date as well was Â£6...

-- tim


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

in_denial said:


> Now thats the nearest I've seen to a timex I had as a kid; the basic version was Â£4, the one with a red second hand was Â£5 and the one with the date as well was Â£6...
> 
> -- tim


Now a true Timex collector like PG should have all 3 of these


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

because of the prolific zeal with which Timex produced different models anyone wanting an example of every model ever made would need a warehouse in which to put them all !

I restricted myself to divealikes and militarystyle a while back but do pick up the odd different ones now and then.

I think I might have one of those somewhere though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I think I might have one of those somewhere though


----------

